

Game Development in Go - nallerooth
http://www.j15r.com/blog/2015/01/25/Game_Development_in_Go

======
andrewmcwatters
I don't really see the appeal, nor do I see Go carving its own way into any
field in particular in general. Least of all, game development.

------
Sawbones
I would be hesitant to choose a language with a GC to develop games on a
mobile device.

